# TWISP CLEARO 3 Good?



## OmegaCo (22/1/22)

"TWISP CLEARO 3" Is it good compared to other brands? Im a mtl vaper.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raindance (22/1/22)

OmegaCo said:


> "TWISP CLEARO 3" Is it good compared to other brands? Im a mtl vaper.


Not a clue, into big air DL myself. Never seem complaints about it but no hype either.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (23/1/22)

OmegaCo said:


> "TWISP CLEARO 3" Is it good compared to other brands? Im a mtl vaper.



I know someone who is a very fussy vaper and the only kit she's ever been happy with is the Cleoro. She has a Cleoro 2 and a few months ago she bought the Cleoro 3. Loves it!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Mic Lazzari (24/1/22)

Hi @OmegaCo, I can vouch for the quality of the Clearo as a MTL device ... testing and feedback have shown each new Clearo device from Twisp has improved on the version before it. Many pure MTL fans love the performance, but it is important that you find a good quality 18mg flavours for it. *It is not designed for SALT NIC.* I highly recommend it ....

BUT, before spending your sheckles on the device ... please check how long Vuse/BAT are planning to support this product? I would hate for you to start your vaping journey only for them to pull it shortly thereafter ...
It really pains me to say this, because I used to be involved in their design, and these products are all on their way out it seems ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Informative 2


----------



## Hooked (24/1/22)

Mic Lazzari said:


> Hi @OmegaCo, I can vouch for the quality of the Clearo as a MTL device ... testing and feedback have shown each new Clearo device from Twisp has improved on the version before it. Many pure MTL fans love the performance, but it is important that you find a good quality 18mg flavours for it. *It is not designed for SALT NIC.* I highly recommend it ....
> 
> BUT, before spending your sheckles on the device ... please check how long Vuse/BAT are planning to support this product? I would hate for you to start your vaping journey only for them to pull it shortly thereafter ...
> It really pains me to say this, because I used to be involved in their design, and these products are all on their way out it seems ...



Hi @Mic Lazzari The vaper I referred to above vapes a combo of 20mg nic salts and 5mg freebase in the Cleoro, so I'd like to know why you say it's not designed for nic salts, so that I can advise her accordingly.


----------



## Raindance (24/1/22)

Mic Lazzari said:


> Hi @OmegaCo, I can vouch for the quality of the Clearo as a MTL device ... testing and feedback have shown each new Clearo device from Twisp has improved on the version before it. Many pure MTL fans love the performance, but it is important that you find a good quality 18mg flavours for it. *It is not designed for SALT NIC.* I highly recommend it ....
> 
> BUT, before spending your sheckles on the device ... please check how long Vuse/BAT are planning to support this product? I would hate for you to start your vaping journey only for them to pull it shortly thereafter ...
> It really pains me to say this, because I used to be involved in their design, and these products are all on their way out it seems ...


Sad news Mic, Twisp came a long way to become a really good brand and now the new owners seem to be wrecking it.

Regards

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Beechtrees (24/1/22)

The clearo 3 is a decent device, but i found the draw was too mellow compared to the legendary clearo 2 which could really be revved. 
Having tried both the clearo 3 and the clearo pod, I would recommend the clearo pod as it's a lot more versatile with interchangeable pods and the adjustable airflow. it's also near impossible to break. 

But as previously mentioned, now is not a good time to invest in a twisp device - the clearo pod will definitely outlast the availability of clearo coils. 
I still own 3 clearo pod devices but have since given up on vuse now that they have discontinued their twisp liquids. Why should I keep supporting a corporate that doesn't care about their customers?

Anyways..having tried quite a few brands of compact mtl devices, the one that stands out among them is the nevoks feelin

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Mic Lazzari (25/1/22)

Beechtrees said:


> The clearo 3 is a decent device, but i found the draw was too mellow compared to the legendary clearo 2 which could really be revved.
> Having tried both the clearo 3 and the clearo pod, I would recommend the clearo pod as it's a lot more versatile with interchangeable pods and the adjustable airflow. it's also near impossible to break.
> 
> But as previously mentioned, now is not a good time to invest in a twisp device - the clearo pod will definitely outlast the availability of clearo coils.
> ...



Thanks @Beechtrees. You right about the Clearo Pod and the Clearo 3 being mellower. There's a trick with the Clearo 3 ... everything including the coil is identical to the Clearo 2 ... all we did was redesign the air channel a tiny bit and introduce the metal mouthpiece/driptip ... and that makes a subtle difference. We found that for some, they appreciated the better flavour delivery and mellowness on the Clearo 3. The Clearo Pod however has a harder hit and of course, it has a voltage boost function for the user on the other end of the MTL spectrum.

On your last statement, you are 100% in your right to support a brand that reflects your taste and needs. You might not be a Vuse type customer. On the subject of traditional Twisp type products ... I think we tried to cater for everyone on the vaping spectrum, and our product range reflected this. Vuse just might not have the same business model or strategy and so the products you were used to might be phased out.

We did some things better than others, but we wanted create easy to use, high quality products, and a one-stop all-in-one-solution for all mainstream vapers on a journey. Remember ... our MISSION was to get smokers off cigarettes!!

I say let them know what you miss or what you want and ask them what's in the works ... then vote with your bucks. Go well guys.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mic Lazzari (25/1/22)

Hooked said:


> Hi @Mic Lazzari The vaper I referred to above vapes a combo of 20mg nic salts and 5mg freebase in the Cleoro, so I'd like to know why you say it's not designed for nic salts, so that I can advise her accordingly.



Well we never tested it on Nic salts. The wicking and coil was designed to deliver optimum strength on 18mg freebase. Remember that the uptake of Nic salts is much faster and the throat hit is softened, so you might very quickly feel "green at the gills" with too much nicotine. But if it works for you or your customer then there is no technical reason why you can't use that mix. As long as you don't feel like you getting too much Nic, and the coils last ... go for it.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (25/1/22)

I have swapped my Clearos for Caliburn Koko Primes and could not be happier; there are two different airflow modes, auto draw, the coils last forever, charges in a few minutes and the flavour is a major step up. 

I use 12mg freebase juice and it works great.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (25/1/22)

Mic Lazzari said:


> Thanks @Beechtrees. You right about the Clearo Pod and the Clearo 3 being mellower. There's a trick with the Clearo 3 ... everything including the coil is identical to the Clearo 2 ... all we did was redesign the air channel a tiny bit and introduce the metal mouthpiece/driptip ... and that makes a subtle difference. We found that for some, they appreciated the better flavour delivery and mellowness on the Clearo 3. The Clearo Pod however has a harder hit and of course, it has a voltage boost function for the user on the other end of the MTL spectrum.
> 
> On your last statement, you are 100% in your right to support a brand that reflects your taste and needs. You might not be a Vuse type customer. On the subject of traditional Twisp type products ... I think we tried to cater for everyone on the vaping spectrum, and our product range reflected this. Vuse just might not have the same business model or strategy and so the products you were used to might be phased out.
> 
> ...



I personally was very excited when I saw the Vuse pod system, it reminded me a lot of the Cue and it was better built than the "plasticky" Cliq. The draw on them and the costs of both the device and the pods are very good for a closed system. The only thing keeping me from using it going forward is the new flavours. Such a complete let down. Honestly can't see what they gain from dropping the well loved existing Twisp juice line. RIP Tobacco #1 & Cubano

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (25/1/22)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> I personally was very excited when I saw the Vuse pod system, it reminded me a lot of the Cue and it was better built than the "plasticky" Cliq. The draw on them and the costs of both the device and the pods are very good for a closed system. The only thing keeping me from using it going forward is the new flavours. Such a complete let down. Honestly can't see what they gain from dropping the well loved existing Twisp juice line. RIP Tobacco #1 & Cubano



For sure, I'm with you.

I also looked at Vuse systems before buying a few Caliburns but it didn't make sense (from the flavour range and a long term cost perspective). Caliburn was all the pros without any of the drawbacks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

